
Knives of frozen feces don’t make the cut, disproving well-known legend (2019) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/knives-made-of-frozen-feces-dont-make-the-cut-disproving-well-known-legend/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Just based on the historical accounts mentioned, it seems more likely that the
tools described/used were actually feces knife that have a layer of ice on the
outside- which could arguably cut without having the melted skid marks problem
described by the anthropologist. If this were mythbusters, I'd call this
experiment inconclusive.

------
informatimago
Right. But he didn't have the fish and baby seal diet for 2 weeks before
pooping, and he didn't freeze it at -50˙C you get above the Arctic Circle.
(Common freezers only go at -30˙C). So that refutation is inconclusive, and
the experiment needs replication with the right parameters, I would say...

~~~
efreak
More importantly, I'd say:

> _The authors noted, however, that the cutting had been done in a room with a
> temperature of about 10°C (50°F), and therefore, "future experiments might
> examine colder contexts."_

